# Rehoming 2 male pigeons



## todorokiandpants (May 10, 2021)

Hi! I currently live in the Dallas/Fort Worth area in Texas but am going to be moving long distance really soon and am unable to take my birds with me... They are around a year old and really sweet. They're not the biggest fans of being handled but enjoy just chilling in the same room as you! If anyone is interested let me know, I would like to find them a good, trustworthy home where I know they'll be taken care of!
(The white one's name is Pants and the brown/white one's name is Todoroki)


----------



## GladWingsOfDestiny (Jun 2, 2020)

Those are gorgeous birds. Good luck. There is a Facebook page called "Palomancy" that helps to facilitate pigeon adoption. But they didn't let me join when I tried to join because I admitted to eating meat (I think that's why they refused me. They didn't say.)

So just lie to them and tell them you are a vegan (if you aren't already). Then you can post up your birds on their Facebook page and probably a lot more people will see it.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I also belong to the Palomacy group. No questions were asked regarding my diet.


----------



## GladWingsOfDestiny (Jun 2, 2020)

Marina B said:


> I also belong to the Palomacy group. No questions were asked regarding my diet.


 you know what, it was probably because it was a new fb account that i didn't get accepted. cuz i don't actually use fb.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

hello. i think pigeons can handle long distances better than we can. mine survived a car crash with me. yes it was contained, but the container door broke off. happy traveling.


----------

